# River Lunch Ideas...no more flatmeat!



## ryanx7

Taco salad with Costco chicken is a fav. You can also do tostadas with a can of refried beans and some basic fixings. If you boil the noodles the night before you can make a pretty awesome pasta salad with a bit of chopping and a bottle of Italian dressing.

Sent from my SM-T820 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## BENT BEARD

We grill portabellas with Red and yellow peppers the night before. A little cream cheese with the fixings in a wrap or tortilla. Wrap in foil and throw in your day cooler for the next days lunch.


----------



## Voodoo003

Lettuce wraps. Cheese, Toby's, tomatoes, tuna in foil packet and some mustard. Also I really like Costcos premade pulled pork. Some buns, slaw in a bag and chips and you're living.


----------



## paulster

I've had good success with sticking with sandwiches, but adding in chicken and tuna salad (handy because you can get the meat in foil packs that don't need to stay cold), mixing it at breakfast. It only adds a bowl and a few utensils to the lunch set up and clean up. It also adds variety to flat meat (love that term) sandwiches to accessorize a lot, having some combination of humus, olives, pickles, roasted peppers, PB&J, Cholula, Sriratcha, chips, etc at each lunch (less complicated than it sounds).


----------



## smhoeher

Chicken or tuna salads. They can be wrapped up or not. I'm a chef so they're not your average Safeway salads. Peanut butter and jelly are staples. I usually have some "gourmet" condiments that will at least make your flatmeat more interesting. Guacamole or hummus are nice additions too.


----------



## smhoeher

Notice that paulster and I have similar menus. Time for a river trip cook-off!


----------



## td

Smoke some pulled pork at home (or buy some from a good barbecue place), bring some kings hawaiian rolls and coleslaw, a little good barbecue sauce and you've good a crowd favorite without much work and dishes on the river. Or you can have pulled pork sandwiches for dinner and leftover sandwiches the next day.


----------



## Willie 1.5

I call it the C&C. Cheese and crackers, hummus, vegetables, veg dip, pepperoni and/or salami, fruit and cookies for dessert.


----------



## td

BLT wraps with pre-cooked bacon are pretty good and easy too.


----------



## smhoeher

How about leftovers from a previous meal? Obviously there needs to be enough and handled (cooled) properly to minimize the risk of a food born illness. The last thing you want is an outbreak of salmonella half way down a wilderness canyon.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem

I'll be honest.... Tuna Salad, and to a lesser degree Chicken but still not great, turns my stomach and I'd rather go without then eat that. Personal preference though.

I really like the Pulled Pork idea...might do that the next time I'm responsible for a lunch. I've thought about Taco's as well...might have to do that. I had my first "walking taco" (taco fixings poured into a individual size Dorito bag) on a Yampa trip recently and that might work for a lunch. Better warm, but would probably still be good cold.

We did BLT's one day on my grand trip. We tried to make it a bit new towards the end with different sauces and mustards, but at the end of the day it was still pretty much the same meal.

I do like the Cheese, Meats, and veggie platter idea too.


----------



## Voodoo003

Wow! Lunch IN the Dorito bags! Love cutting down lunch dishes and there are so many options. What can I pour over a bag of fritos? Wavy lays casserole bags? Damn!


----------



## carvedog

I always make a big batch of thai peanut noodle salad for day one lunch. With mostly canned ingredients it would be great for any time on a longer trip. 

Besides the rice noodle stick it has snow peas, canned baby corns, little mushrooms, bamboo shoots etc. You could easily add canned chicken for more protein. I am with you on the tuna salad thing. Eat that for lunch and every hard oar stroke the rest of the day you will be tasting it.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem

Voodoo003 said:


> Wow! Lunch IN the Dorito bags! Love cutting down lunch dishes and there are so many options. What can I pour over a bag of fritos? Wavy lays casserole bags? Damn!


I know right?

I tried them with Doritos and Cheetos...both great. I'm sure Frito's would be awesome too.


----------



## kengore

Pasta salads have been a big hit. I mix it the night before in a big ziplock and distribute in paper bowls at lunch. I add some ham, green pepper garbanzo beans, salami, provolone & Romano cheese etc. to tiny shell pasta and add some Newman's Italian dressing. Kept overnight in the cooler it's a cold lunchtime treat.


----------



## [email protected]

I prefer everybody brings their own lunch trips. I pack in my day cooler fruit, nuts chocolate, crackers and great cheeses. A summer sausage, smoked beef tenderloin and I'm set. Never cared about pulling over for lunch, much prefer to enjoy snacking in a slow section and enjoying the peace and the scenery as I float by.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem

[email protected] said:


> I prefer everybody brings their own lunch trips. I pack in my day cooler fruit, nuts chocolate, crackers and great cheeses. A summer sausage, smoked beef tenderloin and I'm set. Never cared about pulling over for lunch, much prefer to enjoy snacking in a slow section and enjoying the peace and the scenery as I float by.


I agree on that...but its not always my decision and sometimes TL's like group lunches. I prefer the floating lunch too, but some people really love stopping and putting a full spread out for some reason.

If its BYO I'll usually get a large pack of Salami and some cheese, and then some snack foods and kinda just graze when I'm hungry. At home, I'm kind of a one meal a day kinda guy so it can be weird for me on river trips where I get 3 square meals a day. I do like to cook though...so I enjoy that aspect.


----------



## Wadeinthewater

Voodoo003 said:


> Wavy lays casserole bags? Damn!


Only works if you use cream of mushroom or cream of celery soup


----------



## caverdan

I have a friend or two that smoke salmon and other meats and then vacuum pack them. Made for several great lunch stops on Deso last year. Cut open a vacuumed packed smoke salmon and hand out the pieces to put on crackers or bagels. Smoked sausage, cheese and crackers are another favorite.

Another idea is to mix a can of refried beans with a can of diced chili's and some chopped onions and put them into a large zip lock bag. An hour or so before lunch stop, put the bag in a black bag and lay it in the sun. At lunch you take your warm bean mix and squirt it out on a tortilla with cheese and salsa.....maybe some lettuce too. Add chips and salsa and a margarita......


----------



## Sycamore

kengore said:


> Pasta salads have been a big hit. I mix it the night before in a big ziplock and distribute in paper bowls at lunch. I add some ham, green pepper garbanzo beans, salami, provolone & Romano cheese etc. to tiny shell pasta and add some Newman's Italian dressing. Kept overnight in the cooler it's a cold lunchtime treat.


this is a good , cool lunch for a hot day. you can serve in flour torts also, eat by the river, mezzetta pepper rings and balsamic vinegar add a little kick, and sprinkle with italian spices


----------



## k2andcannoli

Canned hummus is available at your local market...while not a good as sabra its doesnt leak or get waterlogged or need a spot in the cooler. I skewer and grill some Lebanese style chicken before heading out and keep it in the a ziploc. Pair it with some fresh veggies if ya want...throw it in a pita if you must...or just grab a pickle and chow down.

I eat hummus, pretzels,and a pickle everyday for lunch btw...still love it


----------



## Schutzie

Beer.


----------



## slampe

Cold pizza?


----------



## Electric-Mayhem

slampe said:


> Cold pizza?


I like it...maybe for lunch the first couple days. Much passed Day 3 and it could get kinda gross though.


----------



## ACheateaux

We do ceviche on tostadas for our shorter trips. Curried chicken salad on our longer ones.


----------



## LJPurvis

I like to do a few of things:

1. Pizza. I will order a couple of large pizzas then place 2 slices in a sandwich bag, repeat until I run out of pizza slices. Throw them in the cooler.
2. Bagels, veggie cream cheese, and smoked salmon. Note, I purchased "fresh" bagels once with no preservatives. DO NOT DO THAT! They are tastier and probably better for you but, on the river, they mold FAST! The store bought preservative filled bagels are a multi-day trip requirement.
3. Always have hummus and carrots as well as peanut butter and apples/celery.


----------



## codycleve

I pre cook a bunch of chicken and bacon and vacuum seal and freeze ,depending on how late in the trip my meal is. Then we have chicken bacon ranch wraps.


----------



## Rojo

*Luck-of-the-Draw*

Quart size zip lock bags, each is unique to give some variety, all packed into a 5-gallon gamma sealed bucket:
Sardines (many varieties), salmon foil packets, mini-salami, peanut butter mini-tubs, jerky, spam, etc...
Half-tube saltine crackers or the 9-grain multi-harvest crackers.
Cheese sticks or "baby-bells", dried fruit portions.
Candy packets: endless options.
Even throw in a preferred surprise/luxury item such as liquor-miniature or cigar. and a few pull-top cans of fruit or pie-filling at the bottom of the bucket, without labels, of course.

These long shelf life options work well on 18 day grand trip, or even keep a few handy for a short notice self-support hike or kayak foray. items can be traded to others for favorites. Include a napkin, plastic ware, or crushed red pepper packets if needed and reuse the zip-lock for the trash, after rinsing the sardine cans.


----------



## co_bjread

*Baby Bells?*

I have been wondering about baby bell cheese. I am doing Labyrinth Canyon in a couple weeks sans cooler. Have you done a trip with baby bells, where you don't keep them in a cooler? I figure cheese is already preserving milk, and since it is wrapped in wax, it should be fine, right? 

I experimented by leaving one in my car for a few days and eating it. It was a bit warm and slimy, but tasted fine. Anyone have more experience with this?


----------



## co_bjread

We are planning to use it for English muffin pizzas, a la lunchables, and a little mozzerella would make the meal.

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## co_bjread

Another thought that may or may not work well for heating a can of beans or chili for the walking tacos. When I go hunting, I usually have a can of soup that I heat up in my jet boil. I use the jetboil as a double boiler...add a little water in the jetboil, then open the can and set the can in the water in the jetboil. It heats up fairly quick, and doesn't generate a mess, and jetboiks are not a hassle. The big limitation would be group size.

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## yesimapirate

Option #1 Open face cold pizza sandwich. 1 slice of bread, spread your favorite sauce(red, green, white), favorite toppings(pepperoni, cheese, etc), shove in mouth.

Credit should be given to the wife. She came up with it. She's also made them in advance as well so they have melted cheese, and are then thrown in fridge to cool before packing in cooler.

Option#2 This isn't the healthiest, but I've been known to pick up cold fried chicken from the grocery store that's closest to the river. Specifically wings. Cold breaded wings are surprisingly good. ...and of course they go great with a cold beer!

I also like the idea of tortillas or some other flatbread instead of a loaf of bread for sandwiches. A lot less chance of squishing the flatbread in a drybox.


----------



## MontanaLaz

I always plan for at least 1 "Mediterranean finger food buffet". 

1 jar roasted red peppers
1 jar kalamata olives
1 jar pepperocini
1 tub Feta
1 jar pickled asparagus
1 package of really high quality - gourmet - cured meat of your choice
1 container hummus
crackers or pita

Feeds 5-8 - adjust volumes for group size

little bites - huge flavor... and it is amazing to have that kind of party on your taste buds on day 4 or later and it doesn't hog up cooler space


----------



## followthebubbleline

*Black Bean Salad Wraps*

Black Bean Salad wrapped up in a tortilla:

canned blackbeans
corn
chopped tomatoes
scallions or red onion
cilantro
lemon or lime juice.

Chop/prepare ingredients at breakfast, mix in a ziplock bag, serve with a spoon out of the ziplock at lunch. Add some chicken or carne asada from the previous meal if you need meat.


----------



## mountaindudetoo

*Chicken Chipotles wraps*

My favorite lunch are wraps. We typically use sun-dried tomato and spinach tortillas.
My favorite variation uses mesquite smoked deli chicken as the protien.We use a sealed bottle of coleslaw dressing, and a bag of coleslaw. We add two or three pieces of Chipotle peppers with a couple teaspoons of adobo sauce.* to the bottle dressing. The chicken and coleslaw and be used to fill the tortillas in whatever proportion you like. Pretty yummy!


*Chipotles in adobo sauce comes in a can in the Mexican section.
You can trow the leftovers in with the meat filling, if you make tacos or burritos later in the trip.


----------



## stephencpace

*river lunch*

GAZAPACHO!
Regular tomato juice, spicy V8, cilantro, garlic, worchestershire, some crutons or dried bread, canned corn, a diced onion, maybe a chopped cuke, add a pint or two of sour cream and some canned baby shrimp or crab at the last minute.


----------



## John_in_Loveland

That's better than our Grand Trip in 06...Hummus, hummus, hummus, hummus, and oh for a change individual cans of Vienna sausage for each person...chuckle

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## John_in_Loveland

I'd vote for gazpacho if I was doing a group lunch. A big jug of premade gazpacho served in cups to sip...very nice on first or second day of a hot trip. After that it gets strong. I now lean (and others on my trips are agreeing) that BYO lunches are the best...with one caveat...you pull over to eat. There are so many people that like breakfast and nonlunch or vice versa, that having everyone "just do lunch" (isn't that a dating site) works really well. Besides, my son and I just can't agree on the Pringles...original or flavored...the argument still rages.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## John_in_Loveland

...


----------



## skiergirl

The problem with that is there is always one person who eats WAY more than everyone else and will gobble up any leftovers...best to make a back up plan if you are trying for leftovers


----------



## T-Boss

just a thought, 
for a good lunch, you could always eat whatever is available and appreciate the F'n GRAND CANYON! Maybe your white privilege doesn't allow that, sorry. F'n rafters, what a shitty thread. I'm sorry your grand trip sucked so bad, remind me never to go with you mr. "this sunny day away from work on the river is great, but goddamn its ruined by my $40 socks, the cotton/poly blend is way off, and they don't match my oarlocks. This is the worst trip ever!" F'n people! am I right?


----------



## k2andcannoli

T-bitch just gave me cancer


----------



## SherpaDave

John_in_Loveland said:


> I now lean (and others on my trips are agreeing) that BYO lunches are the best...with one caveat...you pull over to eat. There are so many people that like breakfast and nonlunch or vice versa, that having everyone "just do lunch" (isn't that a dating site) works really well.



While I generally agree that this is a better way to go the 1 issue is that everyone digs through every cooler every day for their lunches. You can do the "pull it in the morning" routine, but inevitably it seems that the cooler kids go up at noon. It's not so bad on a short trip.
Still, I generally lean toward the fend for yourself for lunch.



Cheers,
Dave


----------



## gforceoutfitters

*What you got stew*

Usually towards the end of a trip you have a lot of left overs and misc meat, soup, veggies, etc., it's a good time to throw them all together in a stew, you would be surprised how good it tastes when you are hungry. Make sure you heat it up to kill all the bacteria potential. Prior to starting the meal I highly recommend each person take two shots of Mezcal (from Oaxaca Province) about 30 minutes before eating and don't forget to throw the worm into the "What you got Stew" for extra flavor. That way everyone can experience the special effects of the Agave Worm for an after dinner experience that you will never forget. The worm is not there for looks. It is meant to be eaten. It is believed by many that within the worm lies the key, it will unlock the door to a world of wondrous experiences. I remember one client saying, "It was either too much Mezcal, or not quite enough, but that was the best dam Stew I ever did have on the River. The worm can set your spirit free in celebration and locks in the enchantment of the river. The worm holds different keys for different people, there is only one way to see what yours will open, try it.

I highly recommend this combo rather than using table salt prior to taking a shot of Mezcal with a lime chaser. Take 1 tsp sea salt, 1 tsp of smoked Anaheim Green Chile's dried and ground, and 1 smoked Agave Worm. Grind to an even consistency and take a tongue full in your mouth prior to hoisting a shot of Mescal. Look for this spice packet on the outside of a bottle of Monte Alban Mezcal, it put's those Tequila snobs to shame for less than $15.00 a bottle.

Please post your personal experience once you get that warm feeling deep into your bowels after no more or less than two shot's of that juice.

Warning, this method may result in pregnancy, crazy dancing, fit's of pleasure, and cause you to do things that you would never consider when of right mind.

"Dock lives"


----------



## Panama Red

Is that the agave worm or moon flowers you speak of?


----------



## Litig8r

T-Boss said:


> just a thought,
> for a good lunch, you could always eat whatever is available and appreciate the F'n GRAND CANYON! Maybe your white privilege doesn't allow that, sorry. F'n rafters, what a shitty thread. I'm sorry your grand trip sucked so bad, remind me never to go with you mr. "this sunny day away from work on the river is great, but goddamn its ruined by my $40 socks, the cotton/poly blend is way off, and they don't match my oarlocks. This is the worst trip ever!" F'n people! am I right?


Seriously? No, you're not right. This thread is spot on. Breakfast and dinner are easy to do right. Lunch is where it gets complicated. Especially if you don't want to pull over and cook. I'm with Mayhem, I get tired of the same lunch meat and cheese over and over. As soon as I saw his post I was hooked. 

Totally going to do the cold pizza thing this year. I'm curious if you guys have ever frozen the slices and tried to save those for days 3,4 or 5? We bring fresh rolls or croissants and by 3 or 4, they're getting stale, so we usually switch to flat breads and tortillas. Those will keep for days longer though, so if we could put pizza in the middle, that would be a nice change.

This has already been mentioned, but I make two pasta salads each trip. I'll make them in the evening either while dinner is cooking or right after. One Mediterranean and one Italian. They're a nice change. We use paper bowls for that meal and then just put them in the ash bucket to be burned that evening. 

As for T-douche, close your eyes, take yourself back to the river for a few moments, and come back nicer.


----------



## GeoRon

*Wax Paper Squares*

And for most of these lunches and in certain cases dinners, appetizers, breakfast, etc; please take WPS's(wax paper squares). These squares are about 1'x1', semi-fluid impermeable and for very little money you can buy 500 to a 1000 of them. I get mine at Costco. 

Owners manual.... you grab one square and build your rollup or sandwich on it. Then, you containerize your lunch inside the square while eating your roll-up or sandwich or whatever. Then when done, discard the WPS and residues. But, between us, I like to slurp off the residues.

It is amazing how much less organic litter a group leaves behind on a beach when they use WPS's. If every group used them there would be far fewer ants, which bring the mice, which bring the rattlesnakes to popular lunch stops and campsites. 

If I were the NPS I'd require them but I'm sure someone is going to have something to say about that idea, such as, just what we need, the NPS ruining our trips with their over bearing regulations. Another response has been "wastefulness" but that same person might think nothing of opening a dozen cans to prepare a meal. Just saying.


----------



## GeoRon

One of my best selling lunches are roll-ups made from imitation crab meat or deboned rotisserie chicken(both available from Costco).

At home I finely dice the meat and add water chestnuts, bamboo shoots, straw mushrooms and similar oriental flair such as diced baby corn, canned bean-sprouts etc. Stir and bag and possibly freeze depending on the day it will be served. 

On the river this mix is served in flour torts with garnishes added such as crispy noodles, sesame seeds, cashews, peanuts, wasabi peas(or paste) and optional liquids such as mayo, peanut sauce, hoisin sauce. Freshly diced celery/scallions are also nice spicer-upper. 

This lunch is named, Oriental Roll-ups.

Now for people who don't like tuna or chicken salad they'll likely think this lunch is a loser but so far no one has turned this lunch down(well who knows what happens when my back is turned)(except for non-carnivores who might like a sans-meat version).

Don't forget your WPS's(wax paper squares) for this one.


----------



## lshuey

*Tabouleh Salad*

I love tabouleh salad you can make a huge batch it can handle sketch refrigeration and is good as a side with dinner or lunch. can be served in your universal mug. cucumber, tomato, wheatberry, parsley, olive oil and lemon juice


----------



## RiverRhino

*Not coming my trips*



T-Boss said:


> just a thought,
> for a good lunch, you could always eat whatever is available and appreciate the F'n GRAND CANYON! Maybe your white privilege doesn't allow that, sorry. F'n rafters, what a shitty thread. I'm sorry your grand trip sucked so bad, remind me never to go with you mr. "this sunny day away from work on the river is great, but goddamn its ruined by my $40 socks, the cotton/poly blend is way off, and they don't match my oarlocks. This is the worst trip ever!" F'n people! am I right?


Mental note to self: T-Boss from Colorado


----------



## John_in_Loveland

OMG the Trump Trolls have invaded the Buzz

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## GeoRon

If only we could delete posts and moments made under influence of passing thoughts. I'm sure this is the case. None of us would likely have friends if not for forgive and forget and remembering better times. Forums(written words) are shamefully very unforgiving. Sorry to stand on a soap box.


----------



## Panama Red

I think the SJW’s need to stay off the rivers and stay with in their safe spaces with crayons and coloring books. The real world is scary place for some.


----------



## GeoRon

Maybe it is a world dominated by trump type trolls?

I believe in being a SJW but perhaps I misinterpret some one with an avatar "panamared"; potentially implying someone under the influence of excessive indulgence not to be considered of social consideration, value or potential friendship. 

I'm at lose for words for "red neck" types.

Your potential friend,
Ron


----------



## Panama Red

Potentially
All I need are some tasty waves, a cool buzz, and I’m fine.


----------



## ckirrk

Frozen peas 10oz pkg,
frozen corn 10oz pkg
sundried tomatoes small pkg 2oz
diced red onion to taste
raw cashews chopped 1/4-1/2 cup
minced garlic 1-2 cloves(to taste I like garlic)
greek salad dressing enough to coat everything lightly about 1/2 cup.
easily adjustable for the size of group. I use it for late trip lunches from the coffin depending on when you open it.

You can make it up the night before or at breakfast and keep it in the cooler for lunch.
serve it in a pita or a bowl. serves 4-6 depending on appetites. I like to make it the night before and let the flavors mingle a bit but it always depends on time. It's usually a crowd pleaser and rarely are there leftovers.

Variations add foil pack tuna or salmon scallions are a nice touch early in the trip for color.


----------



## MT4Runner

Weird first post, but OK?


----------



## LJPurvis

Our group never does "Group Lunches". We just pull over and everyone does their own thing (lots of sharing can/does occur). We used to do Group Breakfast/Dinners. We are moving away from Group Breakfast and only doing Group Dinners now.

I also just got off the Grand. Since it was just me on my boat (no wife/kids) here is how I setup my lunches:


Order two large pizzas the night before I leave. Put two slices in a vacuum seal. Throw them in the freezer. Good for breakfast or lunch.
Always have some bagels, cream cheese, and smoked salmon.
Epic bacon/boar bars and hard boiled eggs (think bacon and eggs for lunch)
Apples and bag of baby carrots.

These have been my staples when I run the rivers without the family. The primary reason is they all pack flat (except the apples), can be premade and vacuum sealed, and produce very little trash. My wife handles lunches when she joins.


----------



## [email protected]

Italian tuna wraps are easy and okay to prepare the night before. It will stay fresh and safe to eat for more than one day if always kept in a cooler.

*Italian tuna wrap*
StarKist Chunk Light Tuna in Water two - 6.4 oz Pouches drained
2-3 stalks celery, thinly sliced
1 large carrot, shredded
1/2 cup chopped red onion
1red or yellow or orange or (blah) green bell pepper, diced (about 1/2 cup)
sliced black olives 1/2 cup
Kens steak house "Italian with Aged Romano" enough to fully moisten tuna and veggies.
Store in zip lock until ready to do a wrap. Spoon on tortilla with a shredded bed of lettuce or cabbage (optional, stored in a separate zip lock) and eat.

Makes 4 nice sized Flour tortillas wraps


----------



## Lone Star

echoing the 3 years ago thai comment:

quinoa rice packet, cole slaw mix (or chopped cabbage), can of mandarin oranges, peanuts, sesame ginger (or peanut) dressing. a wrap if more carbs desired; canned chicken or leftover tofu etc if more protein is your thing.


----------



## Acheron

I will take ground beef, potatoes, and other veggies and wrap them in foil. You can flatten them into the shape of a frisbee then stack them in a cooler so they don't take much room. I toss them into the fire until cooked, pull it out of the fire, open it up, and YUM! Only silverware used is a camping sporkife (spoon, fork, knife all-in-one).

We called them foil dinners growing up and they were a staple camping dish. I just Google'd foil dinner and I'll be damned if my fam isn't the only one who did this  









10+ No-Mess Foil Packet Dinners for Indoor and Outdoor Cooking


Find easy foil packet recipes for gently cooking meat, fish, and veggies inside or outside. These ideas make it easy to clean up after dinner. Get the foil packet inspiration here.




www.allrecipes.com


----------



## MT4Runner

Acheron said:


> I will take ground beef, potatoes, and other veggies and wrap them in foil. You can flatten them into the shape of a frisbee then stack them in a cooler so they don't take much room. I toss them into the fire until cooked, pull it out of the fire, open it up, and YUM! Only silverware used is a camping sporkife (spoon, fork, knife all-in-one).


Dang, you go all out for lunch!


----------



## lhowemt

Vacuum seal slices of your favorite pizza from home! MMMM, cold pizza on the river is DIVINE!!! Or take it out of the cooler in the AM so it isn't cold-hard.


----------



## Acheron

MT4Runner said:


> Dang, you go all out for lunch!


That's for multi-days generally. On a day trip I've taken pulled pork smoked the night or two before along with a hiking stove with fuel. Streamside smoked pull pork sammiches with hard boiled quail eggs...mmm mmmm!!!

If I'm not catching fish, I'm catching something else and eating good at least


----------



## Senor D

Spam Musubi! My kids call it River Sushi


----------



## Marduk

I went one year ago on a trip, and my husband was responsible for cooking some food. Guess what, sandwiches, no inspiration. I was so mad at him because I gain three kg, which is a catastrophe. I had to run 10 miles per week! Gosh, that's why the last trip I took care of our meals. I got inspired from interned, blog posts as lolacovington.com, and tasty salads, including my favorite one, chicken Waldorf salad, with apples, celery, walnuts, grapes, hmmm! Or what about cream cheese chicken wraps or tomato bruschetta! ( I'm in love with Italian food). For many recommendations and inspiring recipes, check some websites! One you have got from me already.


----------



## duct tape

Didn’t read the whole thread, but some of us in our group are starting to consider the BYO lunch and not stopping option. I find the lunch stop, setting up hand wash, table etc tedious and would rather just snack and get to preferred hikes or campsites sooner.


----------



## MT4Runner

duct tape said:


> Didn’t read the whole thread, but some of us in our group are starting to consider the BYO lunch and not stopping option. I find the lunch stop, setting up hand wash, table etc tedious and would rather just snack and get to preferred hikes or campsites sooner.


Some like to eat, some don't. And a river lunch seems to generate more trash than on your own...not sure why, but that was my experience.
Stopping and re-starting a big group also takes a lot of time.


----------



## duct tape

Not to mention, every time we do a big group lunch spot it’s a guarantee that the upstream wind will kick in as soon as we’re back on the water.


----------



## Will Amette

T-Boss said:


> just a thought,
> for a good lunch, you could always eat whatever is available and appreciate the F'n GRAND CANYON! Maybe your white privilege doesn't allow that, sorry. F'n rafters, what a shitty thread. I'm sorry your grand trip sucked so bad, remind me never to go with you mr. "this sunny day away from work on the river is great, but goddamn its ruined by my $40 socks, the cotton/poly blend is way off, and they don't match my oarlocks. This is the worst trip ever!" F'n people! am I right?


On my second to last trip to the Canyon, we did a Painless Private. We were more focused on enjoying the canyon and hiking than complex meals. We did have some GREAT food, but just to make things simple, the TL opted for the quick and easy flat meat lunch for most days. We mixed it up a little bit with some other very simple lunches, but I will say that after 23 days of cold cuts, I really didn't want to see cold cuts for a LONG time. 

Last trip down was all self-outfitted, and we did lunches on our own, usually a floating lunch. Worked fine. It's been my preference for a long time.

On my next trip, I'm planning to do another Painless Private. There's a very good chance I'll be really tired of cold cuts at the end of that trip, but I'll tell you what - I will enjoy every the scenery at every single meal and with every single flat-meat sandwich or wrap or whatever. 

No - it's not all about the food, but sometimes having something a little different more often can make things even better.


----------



## Monique Vidal

Electric-Mayhem said:


> I just got off a Grand Canyon trip and we literally ate the same "Lunch meat, cheese, and lettuce" sandwiches for every lunch the whole trip. I don't mind it occasionaly, but it got old pretty quick.
> 
> Curious if ya'll have any innovative ideas for lunch that doesn't involve having to get a stove out or excessive dish use.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Pasta Salad- fresh mozarella, and dried salami cubed, sundried tomatoes, artichoke hearts, olives... vinegarette
> Smoked Salmon Salad- chopped bell pepper, red onion, carrot, celery... mayo and lemon juice
> Greek Lunch- spinach salad served along w/ humus and pita


----------



## Monique Vidal

SherpaDave said:


> While I generally agree that this is a better way to go the 1 issue is that everyone digs through every cooler every day for their lunches. You can do the "pull it in the morning" routine, but inevitably it seems that the cooler kids go up at noon. It's not so bad on a short trip.
> Still, I generally lean toward the fend for yourself for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Yes, the BYO lunch makes cooler management trickier on the longer trips. We prep and pack any lunch wether it be group or BYO in the morning and pack in our soft coolers so we are not opening our big cooler in the heat of the day.


----------

